# new puppy



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

We are planning on picking up a new puppy this week, My husband has purchased for me as a Christmas gift. For us it is a 6 hour (or longer) trip one way. It was all set up for Saturday. I have received an email from the breeder asking if I would be willing to meet her at a different location due to a family function.
I feel somewhat put out as we are driving a good distance with the intention of picking up our new baby and now our plans are changing. I am on somewhat of a tight schedule as I have made plans for my human children to be with a sitter rather than on a 12 hour car trip. (2 of them get extremely car sick)
She has been recommended to me by a variety of people including my own vet. However, I am now concerned that she is changing the location. I expected to see the living conditions of this pup and its parents. I want to see some interaction and planned on taking Lily with me to meet the pup. Now I don't know what to do........... I certainly do not want my Lily on a busy street somewhere to anxious to interact with the pup.

Am I wrong to feel this way?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I would communicate all of this with your breeder. Perhaps you could reschedule of time, when you can meet up with the breeder, when he/she is available. How old is the baby you are getting. I do understand your concerns and would communicate them directly with the breeder. I am sorry that your plans have changed.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't think you are wrong to feel that way at all. To me it would be a deal breaker if I were not able to see where my puppy were raised. On the other hand, breeders raise puppies in their homes not in a place of business, and sometimes it is not always convenient for them to have people come visit. So I can see both sides. I would definitely let the breeder know that you feel it is important for you to meet your puppy at her home. I agree, the side of the road is not an ideal location for this kind of introduction.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

allheart said:


> I would communicate all of this with your breeder. Perhaps you could reschedule of time, when you can meet up with the breeder, when he/she is available. How old is the baby you are getting. I do understand your concerns and would communicate them directly with the breeder. I am sorry that your plans have changed.


He will be 12 wks this week.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I don't think you are wrong to feel that way at all. To me it would be a deal breaker if I were not able to see where my puppy were raised. On the other hand, breeders raise puppies in their homes not in a place of business, and sometimes it is not always convenient for them to have people come visit. So I can see both sides. I would definitely let the breeder know that you feel it is important for you to meet your puppy at her home. I agree, the side of the road is not an ideal location for this kind of introduction.


I agree the home is not a place of business, absolutely. If it was a family function at her home maybe I wouldnt feel so uncomfortable about it. Our original plan had been set up for about 5 days and then something else came up on her end. They have to be in a town a few miles closer to our direction (which does cut down on my travel time somewhat but this is really the only positive I am able to see from my perspective) on the same day and time as our original plans. I was told I could come by late that evening but I have had to arrange a babysitter for my kids already and am on somewhat of a tight schedule to get back for them. And then I would not return home till well after midnight with the new pup.

I just dont know what to do :mellow:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It seems simple to me. She asked if you would be willing to meet at a different location. You say " no, I want to see her parents and home and go with our original agreement. " She asked if you would be okay with the change and it is your option to say no.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

as a breeder....... would you give the pup to someone else if the original family was not able to schedule a good time for you within a week? I personally would feel that would be wrong but I am a buyer not a breeder.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I would certainly not place the pup with a different family if the schedule did not work out, especially in just one week. I would find a way to reschedule.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think you're totally within your rights to say that the new arrangements really wouldn't work and could you change the date. I would want to see where the puppy came from. I did that with my breeder. After I met the pup I had a parent's weekend coming up at my son's college and I asked if they would hold the puppy for another week or so. They agreed and then called to say that they were dropping off another pup at Newark Airport (so much closer to me than where they lived) and would the pick up be okay there. I had already seen where Tyler lived and met the breeders so in this case a quick meet up was fine. I think you need to see the environment to be sure for yourself. If the breeder gave the puppy to someone else because of this, I would really worry about her ethics.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Ladies, I feel better hearing from you all with experience! I already love him (how can you not love these babies?!) It is disappointing to reschedule but it would be even more disappointing if she choose not to sell him to me as long as all the potential red flags have been answered. It is nice to hear that he shouldnt be sold out from under me over a scheduling conflict of a week.(although this might not be her policy its nice to hear someone else say this)

I am waiting for her to get back with me. Hopefully all will turn out well.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I would go with your heart. If you feel you need to see where the puppy was raised then you should stand your ground. I understad that things come up but explain to the breeder that you have gone out of your way to make arrangements to travel the 6 hours to pickup your new puppy.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

since my original post I have been flooded (in a good way) with home environment pics and video's. The breeder has agreed to bring the parents with her when we meet to get the puppy. There is a small park close to where she wanted to meet originally so she has agreed to meet there so Lily can become acquainted with the new puppy before our trip back home and we can see some interactions with the parents.
If all goes well I will have pictures to share by Sunday!


----------



## pippystrong (Dec 2, 2010)

I would still want to see the environment for myself....I just don't trust people but that's me!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so glad that you've found a solution that you are happy with  I can't wait to see lots of pics of your new little cutie!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh hurry, I want to see that puppy!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wishing you all the best.

Cant wait to read and see pictures  how exciting!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

How wonderful! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------

